# not sure if rat pregnant what u think



## pixie0zzy (Mar 28, 2009)

got this little girl last week think she about 6 weeks old but not sure 

but she has a bulge around her middle and her nipples are very promernant 

took her to the vet for her eye prob and the vet said she couldnt feel any thing but she could be in early stages


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks like it to me :S

IF she is welcome to the unexpect rat litter group lol


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi

I think she is aswell:lol2:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I would lay money that rat is "up the duff". From experiance once the nipples pop out like that you are probably looking at 2 - 3 days before she pops. Bit of a shame really as by her age she was probably caught the first time she came into heat.


----------



## pixie0zzy (Mar 28, 2009)

vet said she could feel any thing can they have phantom 

(but not sure the vet knows what she doing with rats)


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I think its possible, not very common though as normally rats are VERY fertile little critters.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I've not seen a phantom in a rat so young, but maybe if you tell us a bit about how you came to get her we might have a better idea. Was she from the petshop for example, do we know if she has had any contact with males, what age was she separated from her brothers. You might not know all of these answers but if you do it would really help. Babies can get pregnant as young as her so it's not impossible she is pregnant and it would be important to prepare as a baby so young will need a lot of support nursing more babies.


----------



## pixie0zzy (Mar 28, 2009)

knew she was with boys and it could have been possable she was given to me by breeder as she is missing a eye 

felt sorry for her 

have her sister too but think i gt away with that one being ok 

just dont know weather to put her on her owen or leave her with the other one


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

She wont be 6 weeks old if she's as pregnant as she looks. Probably nearer 9 weeks.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

pixie0zzy said:


> knew she was with boys and it could have been possable she was given to me by breeder as she is missing a eye
> 
> felt sorry for her
> 
> ...


Sounds like an awful breeder. 

Looking at her, if she's pregnant she's pretty imminent so it would be worth separating her and putting her in her birthing cage. Do you have any other females that you could intro her sister to in the meantime? Most rats prefer to birth alone, but there are exceptions.


----------



## pixie0zzy (Mar 28, 2009)

will try and get her in with my other naked but the size difference is huge lol


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> She wont be 6 weeks old if she's as pregnant as she looks. Probably nearer 9 weeks.


 
Yes just looking at her, and her being hairless, I was going to say nearer 9-10 weeks possibly older even.
I find the hairless, especially the does, are smaller than average until around 3 months then they seem to sprout up like weeds.

I'd keep a close eye on her at that age giving birth. Furred are usually ok but it's possilbe she could have problems. My hairless does aren't mature enough to give brith until at least 5-6 months sometimes a little older.

Also dont' count on the other one not being pregnant either. It probably is but just not as far on.


----------



## pixie0zzy (Mar 28, 2009)

just thought would say that i awoke to the sound of baby squeaks this morning

so u where all right vet was very wrong


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Aww yes she does look older hairless look smaller at a younger stage. We have 2 hairless 6 weeks old but are still fairly small. 

Hope you do well with the babies and make sure you post pictures for us to awww at! :2thumb:


----------



## pixie0zzy (Mar 28, 2009)

the photo makes her look bigger than she actually is


----------



## pixie0zzy (Mar 28, 2009)

know there is 3 babies at least as thats all have seen in her nest 

is it possable for rats to have a litter of rats in more than one go as she still looks very large


----------

